# Anyone use old fashioned thermometer?



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

DH went and got me the old fashioned kind of thermometer. It says on the package that it takes 3 mins. But it took me 9 mins to get to 98.6 is that normal or ridiculous?
And its a reg fever thermometer, so there's not a line for each little number there's only 4 between the big numbers.

So if anyone is charting with this kind of thermometer, how long does it normally take?
If I leave it in too long will it give me a false reading?
What am I supposed to assume each little line is equal to?

TIA


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

That sounds confusing! If I were you, I would buy a new basal thermometer. They make the kind with the mercury, but they have more lines on them so you can get an accurate reading. I prefer digital myself. It beeps when it's done so there's less guessing.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I have it mostly figured out.Each little line is .2 and I decided to go with vaginal temp. I ended up falling back asleep with it in and realized after 40 mins! It said 97.2 so I don't think leaving it in too long is a problem


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Oops! That does sound pretty accurate. Good luck!


----------



## ShannonPerkins001 (Sep 30, 2014)

We are no longer using an old fashion thermometer. I hate that they are not really accurate and it feels like it will take forever before it can give the reading.


----------



## epngquoffs (Oct 7, 2014)

great, That does sound pretty accurate. Good luck!thank you


----------

